# Should I get the IPad?



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

My dad has offered to buy it for me, but I really don't know if I actually want one. I own a Kindle and will deffo not replace it with an iPad. I've got an iPod Touch and therefore I wouldn't really use my iPad for that (unless i was working from it) I suppose I could do my school work on it as the computers at school are nearly always being used, and an iPad is easier to carry around than my iPad. The problem with that is how would I print my stuff off at school? I don't even know if the wireless printing that is coming in November will work with our school printers, how can I find out? thanks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottB said:


> The problem with that is how would I print my stuff off at school? I don't even know if the wireless printing that is coming in November will work with our school printers, how can I find out? thanks.


There's no way to answer that. Apple probably won't provide any information on printing until the IOS upgrade is released, and even then it's something that will just have to be tried, in my opinion.

Are the printers at school currently accessible by WiFi?

Mike


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

In all likelihood the easiest way to print is going to be to email it to yourself and print it from a regular computer.  If you don't have a laptop or desktop computer, I would get one of those first.  iPad is best at consuming things (movies, music, etc.)  It is not great at creating things.  But it can be done.  

In my opinion, if you don't know why you would want one, you don't really need one.

(love mine, but 80% of it is streaming netflix, playing scrabble, or looking at Twitter or RSS feeds)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The iPad is great for email, surfing the web, some light research, and videos. If you have a secondary computer you use now for those things, the iPad is a great replacement. It's very portable and doesn't get hot sitting in your lap like a laptop does. But I don't know how well it'd do for school assignments on a regular basis, it's just not setup for file management and other stuff like that. And though it doesn't replace a Kindle, it's an excellent complement to the Kindle with the Kindle app. I use it often for that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You might ask the IT people at your school what, if anything they've done to accomodate the iPad, and how it is doing at interfacing with their system.

I don't do a lot of typing or note-taking on my iPad, but I'd expect you would want an external wireless keyboard for that purpose.

One thing to keep in mind as a student is that the iPad is WONDERFUL as a distraction. There's lots of easy ways to let your attention wander to something else. If you're an extremely disciplined person, that is okay, you won't have a problem with the distraction factor. But if you are like I was in my days as a full-time student, it might be not a good thing for your grade point average.

Apple provides Pages, a word processor designed for the iPad at a very attractive price. You might want to look and see if it appeals to you and fits your needs. An Apple-centric review of it is here:

http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/review/pages_for_ipad/

There are other "work" programs designed by Apple to work on iPad, I believe a spreadsheet and a presentation-making program.

Note that to activate your iPad, and to install software updates, you'll need to hook it up to a computer running iTunes.


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

That's exactly what's holding me back from buying the iPad.Seems to me that any new whatever comes with a long list of more needs.So I'm thinking,Kboard,cover,charger,photo add on.....
Have a sweet set up now with my MacBook on a slant holder to keep it cool.Printer is on under shelf,hooked up by USB when needed.Table is beside my Lazy Boy,so I agree.
Will buy the iPad,if & when I want one.

In my opinion, if you don't know why you would want one, you don't really need one.

(love mine, but 80% of it is streaming netflix, playing scrabble, or looking at Twitter or RSS feeds)
[/quote]


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

A gift is a gift is a gift! I and absolutely positive you will find uses for your iPad. Mine goes everywhere I go. I have a Kindle, iPod Touch, BlackBerry, and a MacAir, but it's my iPad that goes with me. 

I'm an old lady gone back to college for a photography degree, but I can tell you that I would NOT NOT NOT use the iPad for note taking. (I use the MacAir for that.) I would not take my iPad to classes (distraction), but I would certainly find uses for it outside of the classroom. 

I would want it connected via one of the AT&T plans though. Maybe dad will opt to pay for that for you. If you find you don't need it in school, put it away until you have time and can enjoy it. 

Good luck with your decision. Let us know what you ultimately decided!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a blue tooth keyboard for mine, andI use it for notetaking quite often at meetings.  There is a program that will actually record as you type and go to pertinentpart of the recording when you toucn a typed word.  ( I could have used that in my college days for those times when I dozed off in class ). The app is Soundnotes..

I use the Apple keyboard but there are even lighter folding keyboards that can be used...

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Official printing via the iPad requires iTunes 10.1 to be running on a PC that is on the same network as the iPad.  You can then print to printers installed on that PC.  Not sure if iTunes has to be running or if the iTMS accounts have to match, as I haven't personally tested it.

I can virtually guarantee that you will NOT be able to print from the iPad to school-provided network printers (in the library, computer lab, lounges, etc) without at the very minimum bringing your own laptop with you.  At which point, what do you need the iPad for?  You've already got a laptop in front of you.


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I may settle with going with the new iPod touch, but why on earth would I need a camera? And what is Facetime? is it free?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have an iPad, an iPhone 4, an HP laptop (a bit old), and a great desktop computer. I LOVE my iPad, and use it in place of my laptop. If I need to print, I email the document to myself and print from my desktop computer. The main disadvantages to the iPad are the inability to play Flash applications and the lack of ability to multi-task. (The multi-tasking issue will be taken care of with the upcoming OS update, but the Flash will always be an issue, from what I can tell.)


----------

